# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Σύνδεση LG recorder dvd  με τηλεόραση LG πρόβλημα ???

## diskjohn

καλησπέρα  θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια διότι κάτι μάλλον δεν κάνω σωστά η δεν γίνεται    το θέμα είναι οτι έχω μπερδευτεί  αρκετά   έχω ένα dvd recorder  player  RH188HS  και την τηλεόραση  LG 42LB650V για δώστε μια ιδέα πως συνδέονται έβαλα με scart  αλλά δεν βλέπω εικόνα και δεν μπορώ να αποθηκεύσω τα κανάλια   στο dvd   υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος  η επειδή υπάρχει ενσωματωμένος δέκτης στην τηλεόραση  δεν μπορώ να τα συνδέσω μεταξύ τους  ?  Ευχαριστώ

----------


## lepouras

για αρχή το dvd σου δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή για να δει κανάλια της digea( πρέπει να συνδεθεί με αποκωδικοποιητή.). και στα σκαρτ που έχει από πίσω πρέπει να συνδέσεις το σωστό γιατί αν κατάλαβα καλά το κάτω είναι για να συνδεθεί η τιβι και το επάνω για να του συνδέσεις κάποια άλλη συσκευή (πχ βίντεο VCR ή αποκωδικοποιητή κλπ κλπ).

με λίγα λόγια τα λέει όλα στις οδηγίες του. συνήθως(έτσι συνηθίζετε) πρέπει να τις διαβάζουμε. αλλιώς κάποιος θα πεταχτεί και θα μας πει ................ RTFM

----------


## vagelisda

> για αρχή το dvd σου δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή για να δει κανάλια της digea( πρέπει να συνδεθεί με αποκωδικοποιητή.). και στα σκαρτ που έχει από πίσω πρέπει να συνδέσεις το σωστό γιατί αν κατάλαβα καλά το κάτω είναι για να συνδεθεί η τιβι και το επάνω για να του συνδέσεις κάποια άλλη συσκευή (πχ βίντεο VCR ή αποκωδικοποιητή κλπ κλπ).
> 
> με λίγα λόγια τα λέει όλα στις οδηγίες του. συνήθως(έτσι συνηθίζετε) πρέπει να τις διαβάζουμε. αλλιώς κάποιος θα πεταχτεί και θα μας πει ................ RTFM



Αδερφέ αυτός που έγραψε τις οδηγίες δεν ήξερε καν ότι στο μέλλον θα έχουμε ψηφιακά κανάλια .
Παμε στον φιλο που ρωτάει τώρα: 
Φίλε μου ,θα πρέπει να δεις τι είσοδο για σημα εχει το recorder .
Σε κάθε περίπτωση θα χρειαστείς αποκωδικοποιητή .
Αν το recorder εχει scart in η RCA in σου κάνει όποιοσδηποτε αποκωδικοποιητής .
Αν εχει μονο rf in (το βύσμα της κεραίας ) θα ψάξεις για αποκωδικοποιητή EDISION με rf out και   βαζεις την κεραία στον αποκωδικοποιητή και απο εκεί φεύγει άλλο καλωδιο κεραίας για το dvd recorder .
Ότι και αν κάνεις, εχεις το κερδος/δίκοπο μαχαίρι ότι θα ειναι το recorder εντελως ανεξάρτητο απο την tv, άλλο θα βλέπεις άλλο θα γράφει.

----------


## diskjohn

lepoura  ακριβός αυτό έκανα διάβασα τις οδηγίες   και είδα όλα περί  scart  και κουμπί  rgb  / componet  κανονικά ολα απλός ήθελα μια  επιβεβαίωση σχετικά εάν χρειάζεται να συνδέσω ένα αποκωδικοποιητή στο  dvd  , Βαγγέλη   ναι το σίγουρο είναι οτι άλλο θα βλέπω αλλά αλλο θα  γράφω  τουλάχιστον να μην πάει άχρηστο  το μηχάνημα  και το είχαμε  πλήρωση καλά αλλα δυστυχώς οι εποχές αλλάζουν οπότε άστα   ευχαριστώ  πολύ και τους δυο καλό σαββατοκύριακο

----------


## vasilllis

Αν βαλει το καναλι του dvd θα βλεπει αυτο που βλεπει το dvd και θα το γραφει κιολας.
Αν και πλεον υπαρχουν αποκωδικοποιητες που γραφουν σε stickaki.

----------


## aktis

Η χρησιμότητα αυτών των μηχανημάτων ( dvd recorder με σκληρο  ) πλέον είναι μόνο για αντιγραφή (παλιας ) κασέτας miniDV ( 13GB ) σε DVD (4.7GB ) 
αλλά και αυτο λογω διαφορετικής συμπίεσης έχει απώλειες .
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να αντιγραφτεί η ταινία DV σε ενα USB στικακι ολόκληρη ( 13GB ) ( μέσω υπολογιστή )  
και να παιχτεί απο media player καινούριας τηλεόρασης  , χωρίς μετατροπές 
(δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει αλλα φαντάζομαι θα γίνεται ) 


Αμα είναι να πάρει κανείς εξωτερικο δεκτη για είσοδο στο recorder , γιατί να μην κάνει την εγγραφή κατευθείαν πάνω στον δέκτη ( κουτακι )
και να προτιμήσει το dvd recorder ( όπου θα έχει απώλειες ) ;

@Βασιλη
( Αν βαλει το καναλι του dvd θα βλεπει αυτο που βλεπει το dvd και θα το γραφει κιολας.)

Το dvd recorder ( ειναι παλιο και ... ) εχει δέκτη PAL , άρα δεν συντονίζει σε τωρινούς πομπούς ΤV 
Επίσης δεν μπορεί να γράψει απο DVD εμποριου ( βιντεο κλαμπ )  σε σκληρό , λόγω macrovision ( πνευματικα δικαιωματα )
Μονο αντιγραφη DVD χωρις macrovision κανουνε ( αν θυμαμαι καλα ...  ). Και το δικο μου ειναι σε αχρηστια ...

----------

